# New Industry Nine Wheels



## xc_burner (Mar 7, 2004)

Here are a few pics of my new industry nine wheels that I just got from Larry at MHC. They are the lightweight hubs with Stan's Olympic Rims. They came out a lot lighter than I thought - 1420 grams according to Larry's scale. Can't wait to mount them up to my Turner Nitrous. Shooting for 23 lbs on the Nitrous.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Wow!!*

Thos are sweet!!! Nice weight for a hub and spokes like that! Those are probaly one of the sweetest looking wheels I have seen! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Thomas (Feb 19, 2004)

*Very nice *

I also ordered a set of I9 from Larry  
Enduro with black hubs and silver spokes  
hopefully i will get them within the next few weeks!


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

wow.....those are AWESOME! The weight on the I9s are coming in very impressive whether your sweet set or even the more burly (relatively speaking) wheelsets from folks like SSINGA with his black on black I9s.

Not to get on a soapbox but I do have to say that the guys at I9 are INCREDIBLE.....in concert with their awesome product (which I am confident time will also prove to be very reliable) they are the new "King" of the mountain (pun intended).

Mine shipped yesterday and am stoked!


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Pulstar called. They want their wheels back. Kidding. I won't start about the price (it's only money).
XC Burner, what category you race in?


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

westin said:


> Pulstar called. They want their wheels back.


ha ha....been rehashed several times and not applicable.....


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

FoShizzle said:


> ha ha....been rehashed several times and not applicable.....


I know, I know. But when it comes to corny jokes it's difficult to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## MJ51 (Sep 15, 2005)

Ordered All Mountain Red/Red/Black DT rims from Larry at MHC. Waiting really stinks, I'm so impatient.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

nice pun!


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

please post a pic of them on your nitrous - possibly the flashest looking bike ever - i'm conjuring up some pretty impressive pictures of a gold idol like bike.


----------



## xc_burner (Mar 7, 2004)

aussie_yeti said:


> please post a pic of them on your nitrous - possibly the flashest looking bike ever - i'm conjuring up some pretty impressive pictures of a gold idol like bike.


Yeah, I can't wait to mount them to the Turner. I'll post a pic of the bike on a scale to let everyone know where they come in at. It should be here Tuesday!!!

The one bad thing about the custom colors from I-9 is how long it took for my wheels. Normally they take about 4 weeks, but they had a problem with the anodize so mine took a little longer. From a looks perspective, it was worth the wait. I'll just have to see from a performance perspective.


----------



## xc_burner (Mar 7, 2004)

westin said:


> Pulstar called. They want their wheels back. Kidding. I won't start about the price (it's only money).
> XC Burner, what category you race in?


I race the Expert category in Colorado. Although I just upgraded from Sport last year so I'm sure I'll be swinging around at the back of the pack in Expert


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

xc_burner said:


> I race the Expert category in Colorado. Although I just upgraded from Sport last year so I'm sure I'll be swinging around at the back of the pack in Expert


Good golly, that is indeed a tough class in a tough series, but you'll have fun. I had my azz handed to me when I upgraded to expert in Northern California in the beginning, and, well, in the middle and end, hahaha.


----------



## dyst0pia (Nov 11, 2005)

Those wheels are sweet!!

I ride a Nitrous as well and am working on building up a wheelset using ZTR rims laced to DT 240s hubs with DT Revolution spokes. The mechanic I go to around here, Troy Woodburn, claims he has gotten a set like that down to around 1200 grams for the pair!!

Anyways, lets see some pics of the Nitrous w/the I9 wheels!!! Is the Nitrous an 06 or an 05?


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

How many clams are the wheels. Those are nice!


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

rensho said:


> How many clams are the wheels. Those are nice!


depends on where you draw the line.....for mine, i got custom colored spokes and hubs, single speed cassette, maverick front axle/hub, and upgraded rims so the retail was up there. the website lists MSRP for standard ($849 i think for 26" wheels)


----------



## buggymancan (Jan 30, 2005)

*industry nine hubs and wheelsets*

Any idea where these parts can be purchased on-line? The web site (industrynine.net) lacks as strorefront or dealer link.

thanks


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Call them up. The guys at I9 are probably the coolest wheel oriented folks i've ever met.


----------



## xc_burner (Mar 7, 2004)

*Mountain High Cyclery*



buggymancan said:


> Any idea where these parts can be purchased on-line? The web site (industrynine.net) lacks as strorefront or dealer link.
> 
> thanks


You can get them from Larry at Mountain High Cyclery. Here is his contact info:

970-669-7960

Email - [email protected]


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm just curious what is better about Industry 9 wheels compared to lets say, Tune hubs, CX-Ray spokes and ZTR355 rims? The Tune build is cheaper and lighter and is about as sick as you can get.


----------



## xc_burner (Mar 7, 2004)

*Tune Cheaper?*

Here's a build from Poshbikes.com that shows the wheelset is lighter, but not cheaper. Although the spokes are different, everything else is similar. The I-9's without custom color retail for about $950 with Stan's rims.

2 off, Stans ZTR 355 rims, 28hole, black
1 off, Tune King front hub, 28hole, black
1 off, Tune Kong 'Superscharf' (Shimano 9speed) rear hub, 28hole, black
56 off, DT Aerolite spokes, custom silver
56 off, DT Prolock alloy spoke nipples, black

Weight (Pair): Approx. 1315 grams
Price: £744.99 = $1300 US


----------



## losjefes (May 27, 2004)

A few things worth mentioning based on the differences between our wheels and a steel spoked wheel:
1. Stiffness; there is no possible way that you could build ANY steel spoked wheel that would have the lateral stiffness and responsiveness (is that a word?) as an alloy spoked wheel. This difference is especially notable when comparing super-comp/revolution/cx-ray spokes.
2. By eliminating the J-bend and the weak spoke nipple interface, you have a substantially stronger wheel.
3. Using a larger diameter spoke, our alloy spokes acheive the same tensile strength as a 14g straight gauge spoke.
4. Lighter weight at the rim due to the lack of a nipple. Lighter moment of inertia (faster acceleration, deceleration, direction changes, etc.)
Hope this answers some questions.


----------



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

Keep in mind that a Tune / ZTR wheelset is still a run-of-the-mill piece of work, really. I just wish I9 would have an EU distributor.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

*ZTR weight limit?*

Do these wheels have a weight limit, I heard it was about 185lbs?


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

whoa, chav tastic wheels!!!


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

*Yes, cheaper.*

Here's a tip: you don't buy anything from poshbikes unless you have more money than brains.

The Kong 'Superscharf' has a carbon axle and is less stiff than its aluminum counterpart.

You can get Tune hubs for a decent price from Starbike.com/Gypzybikz.com and get the spokes and rims pretty much anywhere in the U.S.

(2) ZTR 355 rims: $150
(64) Sapim CX-Ray spokes: $130
(64) Al nipples: $15
(1) Tune King 32h: $143
(1) Tune Kong 32h: $302

price: $740

and if you get non-disc, you will save more weight and money.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Anyone got a set of vernier calipers handy? What is the diameter of the I9 spokes? Just curious.


----------



## xc_burner (Mar 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone got a set of vernier calipers handy? What is the diameter of the I9 spokes? Just curious.


2.25 mm

Just curious why you ask?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Yes cheaper!

I *was *selling Tune King/Kong/DT Aerolites/ZTR Olympics/DT Alloy nips for $670!

I will have one pair with *Blue* Tune K/K hubs and Ti Olym rims in the MTBR classifieds and ebay in a few days.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

But those I9 hubs and spokes are just too sweet! Only the Extralite UltraTerra wheels even come close.

I think I am going to have built a set of the Extralite UltraHubs/ Pillar Ti Bladed spokes and ZTR Oly rims. These might come close to the bling the I9 wheels have!



















Just the I9 wll cost me too much money.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

xc_burner said:


> 2.25 mm
> 
> Just curious why you ask?


Because of the "same tensile strength as a 14g straight gauge spoke" comment. I was a little skeptical.


----------



## xc_burner (Mar 7, 2004)

*Very Nice*



DIRT BOY said:


> But those I9 hubs and spokes are just too sweet! Only the Extralite UltraTerra wheels even come close.
> 
> I think I am going to have built a set of the Extralite UltraHubs/ Pillar Ti Bladed spokes and ZTR Oly rims. These might come close to the bling the I9 wheels have!
> 
> ...


Very Nice DB. I think those Ti bladed spokes would be absolutely sweet. When you get the wheelset, let everyone know how much they weigh. We'll be waiting...


----------



## Ventanarama (Dec 10, 2001)

eric said:


> Keep in mind that a Tune / ZTR wheelset is still a run-of-the-mill piece of work, really. I just wish I9 would have an EU distributor.


I can send them to Europe, no problem 

Larry 
Mountain High Cyclery 
[email protected]


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

*Please explain*



losjefes said:


> A few things worth mentioning based on the differences between our wheels and a steel spoked wheel:
> 1. Stiffness; there is no possible way that you could build ANY steel spoked wheel that would have the lateral stiffness and responsiveness (is that a word?) as an alloy spoked wheel. This difference is especially notable when comparing super-comp/revolution/cx-ray spokes.
> 2. By eliminating the J-bend and the weak spoke nipple interface, you have a substantially stronger wheel.
> 3. Using a larger diameter spoke, our alloy spokes acheive the same tensile strength as a 14g straight gauge spoke.
> ...


I have a few questions regarding the above comments:

1: Steel is three times as stiff as aluminum for a given volume. For the same weight, the stiffness is about the same. Why then is it a good thing to have fat aluminum spokes that create a lot of drag, when you could have thin steel spokes with less drag, and get the same stiffness?

2: By using butted spokes and proper stress releaving, the J-bend is not a problem. Straight spokes have more problems, because the head is even weaker than the J-bend due to residual stress from the head forging.

3: Keeping in mind that it's the rim and not the spokes that is the limiting factor when it comes to spoke tension, having a spoke that behaves like a 14g spoke is not a good thing when building with light rims. You won't get enough spoke elongation to ensure a long rim life.

4: Aluminum doesn't deal well with repeated changes in tension (flex). A spoke sees a huge change in tension every time it passes underneath the rider. Mavic's CrossMax wheels suffer from spoke breakage when they have been subjected to a couple years of hard riding. During the Trans Alp Challenge, there's always a long line of people with broken spokes outside the Mavic tent. I have friends who broke spokes on every stage, some even had brand new CrossMax. Friends with older wheels with lightweight steel spokes had no problems.

Ole.


----------



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

Hmmmm. You come highly recommended. Maybe I should excercise a little restraint and order when I have my thesis finished - I'll be visiting SoCal then anyway. :-D


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Ole said:


> I have a few questions regarding the above comments:
> 1: Steel is three times as stiff as aluminum for a given volume. For the same weight, the stiffness is about the same. Why then is it a good thing to have fat aluminum spokes that create a lot of drag, when you could have thin steel spokes with less drag, and get the same stiffness?


The extra stiffness might also have something to do with the shape of the spoke. Greater cross-sectional area should increase stiffness a bit.



Ole said:


> 2: By using butted spokes and proper stress releaving, the J-bend is not a problem. Straight spokes have more problems, because the head is even weaker than the J-bend due to residual stress from the head forging.


Forging creates a very strong shape due to the way the grain flows in the head when forged. The J-bend would be weaker than a straight spoke due to the shear force acting at the bend.



Ole said:


> 3: Keeping in mind that it's the rim and not the spokes that is the limiting factor when it comes to spoke tension, having a spoke that behaves like a 14g spoke is not a good thing when building with light rims. You won't get enough spoke elongation to ensure a long rim life.


What is considered good rim life when using light rims? Wouldn't the light rim design affect the life of the rim more than the use of 14g spokes?, but who would try to build a light wheel using regular 14g spokes?



Ole said:


> 4: Aluminum doesn't deal well with repeated changes in tension (flex). A spoke sees a huge change in tension every time it passes underneath the rider. Mavic's CrossMax wheels suffer from spoke breakage when they have been subjected to a couple years of hard riding. During the Trans Alp Challenge, there's always a long line of people with broken spokes outside the Mavic tent. I have friends who broke spokes on every stage, some even had brand new CrossMax. Friends with older wheels with lightweight steel spokes had no problems. Ole.


Yeah, aluminiums endurance limit/fatigue life is what puts me off aluminium spoked wheels.


----------



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

In my experience spoke breakage at the J-bent head is a case of fatigue 99% of the time. As crank1979 alluded to, it is not only the forging process, but the additional shear stress that affect this design. I suspect it is exactly the use of straight-pull spokes which allows Mavic to get away with silly low spoke counts on so many of its road and MTB wheels. Granted, the (generally beefy) Mavic rims play a part in this, but still.....

As to the Mavic bladed aluminium spokes.... I really am not a fan, and I've had to repair piles of CrossMax and Ksyrium for friends and other riders. The number one cause of failure is damage of the spoke due to rock or derailleur contact. Every broken Mavic spoke I have seen so far had damage other than that from the failure mode. While often criticised, I think Mavic wheels are quite okay from an engineering viewpoint - they're just fugly.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The extra stiffness might also have something to do with the shape of the spoke. Greater cross-sectional area should increase stiffness a bit.


Are you talking about bending stiffness? I doubt there's much bending going on in spokes during use, it's all along the axis of the spoke. And then alu offers no benefit over steel



[email protected] said:


> Forging creates a very strong shape due to the way the grain flows in the head when forged. The J-bend would be weaker than a straight spoke due to the shear force acting at the bend.


One of the reasons we're using J-bend spokes, is because the bend is stronger than the head. It's only in the last 20 years or so that the heads became strong enough. A properly stress-relieved wheel doesn't have any residual stresses in the bend. This has been discussed to death in rec.bicycles.tech over the years.



[email protected] said:


> What is considered good rim life when using light rims? Wouldn't the light rim design affect the life of the rim more than the use of 14g spokes?, but who would try to build a light wheel using regular 14g spokes?


Like I said, you need a more flexible spoke for a lightweight rim, to allow for proper elongation of the spoke, and thus get good spread of the loads as the rim deforms at the contact patch. With a 14g aluminium equivalent, you're putting more stress on the rim than what's good. Any wheelbuilder will tell you this.



[email protected] said:


> Yeah, aluminiums endurance limit/fatigue life is what puts me off aluminium spoked wheels.


And here we agree! 

Ole.


----------



## losjefes (May 27, 2004)

2.286 is the diameter of our thin gauge ultra light spokes. Our standard spokes are
2.54 and our DH/FR spokes are 2.794.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

*Interesting!*



losjefes said:


> 2.286 is the diameter of our thin gauge ultra light spokes. Our standard spokes are
> 2.54 and our DH/FR spokes are 2.794.


This gives cross sections of 4.1mm^2, 5.1mm^2 and 6.1mm^2. Divide by 3 to get the equvivalent steel cross sections: 1.36m^m^2, 1.69mm^2 and 2.0mm^2.

The cross section for 1.5mm steel spokes is 1.77mm^2, 1.7mm is 2.27^2, and 1.8mm is 2.54mm^2.

So these spokes are actually less stiff than the most used steel spokes. Now, keeping in mind that Damon Rinard once measured only an 11% increase in lateral wheel stiffness when doubling the spoke cross section (1.45mm spokes vs 2.0mm), this might actually be a good thing! Except for the drag and fatigue strength of alu, that is.

Ole.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

losjefes said:


> 2.286 is the diameter of our thin gauge ultra light spokes. Our standard spokes are
> 2.54 and our DH/FR spokes are 2.794.


Jumping in late here.....who do you work for?


----------



## AZ-X (Feb 16, 2004)

xc_burner said:


> Very Nice DB. I think those Ti bladed spokes would be absolutely sweet. When you get the wheelset, let everyone know how much they weigh. We'll be waiting...


Oh no, DB... Now you've gone and done it...

I'm going to have to look into the price of those. I talked to the I9 guys recently and the prices are VERY high for the ultra-light wheelsets. Are you sure the Extralights will be cheaper? Even for you? _*Please*_ send me a price on that Extralite/Ti/Stan's setup! Even if I can't afford it now, I've got to have *something* to dream about....


----------



## AZ-X (Feb 16, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> But those I9 hubs and spokes are just too sweet! Only the Extralite UltraTerra wheels even come close.
> 
> I think I am going to have built a set of the Extralite UltraHubs/ Pillar Ti Bladed spokes and ZTR Oly rims. These might come close to the bling the I9 wheels have!
> 
> ...


Sorry, DB. Hopefully you know that the last post was meant for you... Anyway, Stan says that he advises against using Ti spokes for any of his rims because of the high spoke tension requirements. Do these bladed spokes require a lower tension than the Marwi round spokes do? It would really be cool if they do, but I would definitely check into that issue if you're serious about it...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Your back! What's up buddy!

I will e-mail you some more this weekend. Same addy?


----------



## CalEpic (Aug 19, 2004)

*I9 Cost*

Before anyone gets all wrapped around the axle regarding I9 cost, call Larry at Mountain High Cyclery.

I think you'll find the cost comparable to other high end wheelsets.

As for stiffness on the I9's. Very impressive. The hub engagement is even better than my King set. I've only got about 40 miles on these wheels so we'll see about long term durability. The rear hub is the loudest I've ever heard though. Depending on what one is looking for, that could be good or bad.

C


----------



## jthurd (Oct 4, 2006)

Does anyone have a weight comparison between say, extralite, tune and I9's disk hubs??
thanks,
J


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

if you're talking hubs only and want light the i9 hubs aren't for you. their traditional flange hubs are heavier than kings, it's only once you go to their hub/spoke combination that you start getting light wheels.

i don't know of the top of my head what tune and extralite hubs weigh - but a wheelset built with aluminium nipples, cx-ray spokes and dt 240s 6 bolt hubs will be 10 grams heavier than the i9 ultralight hub/spokes build. substitute the 240 hubs for extralite or tune and you'll have the difference.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

The 6 bolt Extralite hubset is 130gr lighter than a 240s hubset.


----------



## Maratom (Mar 15, 2006)

eric said:


> Keep in mind that a Tune / ZTR wheelset is still a run-of-the-mill piece of work, really. I just wish I9 would have an EU distributor.


They have a European importer. I've read in a magazine that a German compagny started importing I9 products as from 2007. Have to look it up, will post it when I find it.


----------



## jthurd (Oct 4, 2006)

Thank you Guy,
that was a little more of what I was looking for. The idea is to build up a disk wheelset with stans rims, Looking for something light but at the same time not too noodleish (Rocky Colorado singletrack). WW does not have very updated weight listings in the hubs category. Have not seen many reviews between extralites hubs and the king/kong combo- curious on peoples thoughts. Still considering 240's, Chris king's, and I9s. Not to worried about bling, just weight and function.
thanks,
J


----------



## mikecycle (Jan 28, 2006)

*nice wheels!*

Super nice, I just built up some Olympics with King ISO's and they came in at 1460. 
I wonder how light will be light in 5 years---1200G---lower?
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

mikecycle said:


> Super nice, I just built up some Olympics with King ISO's and they came in at 1460.
> I wonder how light will be light in 5 years---1200G---lower?
> :thumbsup:


I certainly think so. My disc brake race wheels weigh 1209g with Sapim Laser spokes. I'll replace the spokes on the right side front to Pillar 14/22, and get the wheelset to a bit below 1200g. I also have Sapim CX-Ray on the way for the rest of the wheelset, giving a better aerodynamic profile, (and maybe 5g more saved  ).

Ole.


----------



## Asahi (Jan 30, 2004)

mikecycle said:


> Super nice, I just built up some Olympics with King ISO's and they came in at 1460.
> I wonder how light will be light in 5 years---1200G---lower?
> :thumbsup:


I'm interest in your parts cause I built up Olympics with Chris King hubs last week and they were 1514 grams. 55 grams is a big different for spokes and rims but not insurmountable.


----------



## TNT-Spot (Jan 29, 2007)

*Which is Better?*



MJ51 said:


> Ordered All Mountain Red/Red/Black DT rims from Larry at MHC. Waiting really stinks, I'm so impatient.[/QUO
> 
> Are the I-9's better than Chris King ISO Hubs?


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

I'd prefer I9s because they are lighter, but they are both very nice hubs.


----------



## redrider_stx (Nov 20, 2006)

Okay fellas. Saw a guy on the trail today with some I9 wheels with blue spokes and that really loud ticking hub. Sweet looking set of wheels. I am in the market for some wheels and reviewing different options. My questions are:

1. Would you recommend these wheels for a Cannondale Prophet with a Lefty? Why or why not?

2. I heard a few people toss around that some of the lightweight builds have a weight limit. Is the weight limit based on just rider weight or on the combined weight of the rider and the bike?

3. Think about going tubeless. Good? Bad? Worth the hassle and does it shave weight? Good for AM riding or bad?

4.Why Industry 9 over Mavic, Spinergy, Shimano, Chris King or Woodman?

5. Is there a reason for the loud ticking hub? Does it enhance performance?


----------



## gmookher (May 17, 2005)

I'd say they are an amazing company, to deal with buy from and ride. 

I have bikes with duc32,fox36,qr15 and can share wheelsets between my bikes and my girlfriends as our quiver of bikes changes.

Engagement is awesome
the color selection is pretty
technology, engineering and workmanship is awesome

I gave my king hub to her , and cant say i miss it, when I needed to send out a rim for my DH bike, I was able to use their hub off my AM bike for a Maxle.

Brilliant. I9. Hats off to you!


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

i ordered mine about 4 weeks ago from larry, still waiting but i knew it would take a while before i ever paid.

maybe when they get here ill get motivated to actually finish my 29er and see if im gonna make my 22# limit.


----------



## hellocook (Nov 5, 2006)

redrider_stx said:


> Okay fellas. Saw a guy on the trail today with some I9 wheels with blue spokes and that really loud ticking hub. Sweet looking set of wheels. I am in the market for some wheels and reviewing different options. My questions are:
> 
> 1. Would you recommend these wheels for a Cannondale Prophet with a Lefty? Why or why not?
> 
> ...


PART OF THE TECHNICAL CONCEPT. I LIKE IT.


----------



## PUBCRAWL (Feb 9, 2007)

mikecycle said:


> Super nice, I just built up some Olympics with King ISO's and they came in at 1460.
> :thumbsup:


Just wondering what spoke/nipple combo you used for this build.
Also was it the 28, 32 or 34 spoke CK Hubs.

I'm considering the same build.

Thanks.


----------



## Bikemonkeys (Dec 3, 2005)

> Do these wheels have a weight limit, I heard it was about 185lbs?


I'm 220lbs and have a set of I9 BMX 20 wheels. Been racing them for the last 4 months and they're as straight as they were the day I put them on. They've been through 2 round trip flights in a soft sided golf bag with no problems. They're lighter than Chris Kings with double butted DT Swiss spokes with a 2 cross pattern in the same rims.

I'd guess that they'd be plenty strong for Mountain bikes.


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

Talking about thread revival. Where are the pictures guys?


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

only took 14 weeks to get them :not happy:


----------



## MJ51 (Sep 15, 2005)

Here is my build, been thrashing it for 2 years without an issue. Hub ratchet got a bit loud but I repacked it with grease and it purrs again. Amazing wheels.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

MJ51 said:


> Here is my build, been thrashing it for 2 years without an issue. Hub ratchet got a bit loud but I repacked it with grease and it purrs again. Amazing wheels.


Now that bike is a golfers dream


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## MJ51 (Sep 15, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> Now that bike is a golfers dream


I suppose this is a crack about the clean bike. This pic was taken the day after it was built, custom built by me, and hasn't looked like this since. If you question whether it is a mountain bike or a show bike, come ride with me sometime. Really.

Envy is an ugly emotion isn't it?


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

Here's mine


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*J from i9 rasta wheelset*

Via MTBR member, brado1: "...Industry nine does their own anodizing they do solid colors or fades from one color to another, my buddy J. from I9 has a rasta set Green Hubs Gold to Red fade..."


----------

